# LA 200 ok for sick kittens?



## hrc8713 (Nov 3, 2005)

I was give 4 "barn" kittens yesterday. They came from feral moms and are shy hissy. Which is what I want for barn kits. However, they appear to have a respatory infection. I use La200 for my sheep, goats, etc. I wanted to use it to treat them, does anyone know if it would be safe? If, not, do you know of a anitbiodic I could purchase for them at the feed store?

thanks 

Hank


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_feline_upper_respiratory.html

Ive never heard of LA200 being approved for use in felines, and antibiotics probably won't help anyway unless you're SURE its bacterial and not a virus


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Give them back and get healthy ones.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Go to vet. For under $20 he can give you liquid clavamox and terramycin eye ointment. One week and they should be good as new. If you dont get them through this URI they may never catch up and be as healthy as they could be. Spend the $20 and have good mousers for 10 years.


----------

